
stickK.com - Put a contract out on yourself - pius
http://www.stickk.com/about.php
======
mhb
Tyler Cowen (Marginal Revolution) on why it won't work:

"The very smart Dean Karlan and Ian Ayres are behind the idea. I've long
predicted this won't work; one group of potential customers doesn't really
want to change, the other group is unwilling to give up control. It's not
exaggerating to say that human nature is on the line here, and that if I am
wrong this is probably the most important idea you will ever encounter."

From (which has additional interesting comments):
[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2007/12...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2007/12/buy-
self-constr.html)

------
curi
eww. people are so confused. "i want to lose weight, but also i don't want to
take steps to lose weight. i know! i'll just hurt myself every time i gain
weight. i'll make it really embarrassing and painful. that will resolve my
contradictory preferences!"

~~~
rms
there's a drug out there now that does it... it makes your body not digest
fat, so if you eat fat, it comes right out at inopportune times.

~~~
Alex3917
I remember reading somewhere that drinking Yerba Mate naturally causes one to
release some excess calories as heat instead of storing them as fat. Sadly
Wikipedia doesn't have the cite.

~~~
rms
Yerba Mate is just caffeine, and caffeine increases your metabolism like any
other stimulant. It is a good dieting tactic to drink lots of sugar-free
coffee. This is why amphetamines are prescribed for weight loss.

